# Real life drama



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

About an hour of daylight and I'm hidden in my bow blind. There has been 7 4-6 pt bucks playing/fighting for about 30 min. I am waiting for my "shooter" to come out... 
15 min later this nice sized 10 pt come out and I'm motionless waiting to seize the right moment of attack... But them behind him this 14 pt strolls in, now the plan has changed. I then focus on the 14. Only 25 yards.... Easy target. 
I draw back and as soon as a release a pack of coyotes start screaming and the buck moved.... Stuck him a bit high... Found blood trail and hunted it for 2 miles in the brush until it vanished. Been up all night looking and following coyotes. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

aww man 2miles, wow Hope you find it


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Take your dog for a walk in the same area>>>on a leash.....WW


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

I got some deer dogs coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Don't know what county your in (southeast texas) but if you notice the way I worded my post, it was for a reason, its against the law in my county along with surrounding....WW


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm in south Texas ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Hope you find him. Any luck?


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

Nope.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

